# Tattoos acceptable in NZ



## walshdon

How are NZ people in general with tattoos?

I have one on my ankle but living in the UK my legs never see the light of day. 

I am moving to Auckland in two weeks and wondered if I do wear a skirt it would be an issue to an employer?

Thanks


----------



## Song_Si

it's often quoted that NZers are the most tattooed nation, but I've never seen an actual count to verify this

my work was in HR/recruitment and have sat through so many interviews, body jewellery, tattoos. No doubt there'll be exceptions but can't see small tattoos being an issue.

Note - this article is three years old, but I doubt that 'about 1 in 5' has changed much 



> *One in five NZers tattooed*
> Last updated 17:36 22/02/2009
> Nearly one in five adult New Zealanders have been tattooed, and women are more likely to get one than men and young people.
> 
> A UMR Research survey of people aged 18 years and over indicated 19 percent of adults have been tattooed, with the rate rising to 36 percent among the adults younger than 30.
> 
> Overall, 22 percent of women have been tattooed, compared with 17 percent of men.
> 
> And there was an even bigger split on ethnic lines: almost half (47 percent) of Maori and Pacific Islanders had been tattooed but only 15 percent of other ethnicities.


----------



## carosapien

walshdon said:


> How are NZ people in general with tattoos?
> 
> I have one on my ankle but living in the UK my legs never see the light of day.
> 
> I am moving to Auckland in two weeks and wondered if I do wear a skirt it would be an issue to an employer?
> 
> Thanks


Depends on what the tattoo is and whether someone may take offence at it. Why do you cover it up at the moment?

If you're that bothered about it cover it with make up during the interview or wear boots, it is winter after all.


----------



## welshjohn369

I am an Ex UK Army guy and I am now a Forensic Community Nurse after spending the last 7 years as a Community Mental Health Nurse. My arms are covered in tattoos and both calfs have Celtic and Maori designs. None of my Tattoos are offensive mostly animals. I hardly ever wear long sleeved shirts and often wear shorts to work. I have never had a negative comment but many positives ones regarding my legs.

I have worked with many other nurses and docotor including consultants with small tattoos on their arm or legs

Ta moko are a cultural aspect of Maori and many men and woman have facial ta moko and work in many varied employment. A small ankle tattoo would hardly be frowned upon. NZ is not as stuffy and judgemental as the UK.


----------



## topcat83

Tattoos are much more acceptable in NZ. 
Hubby's even contemplating getting his first one for his sixty-fifth birthday! (it's the rebel in hime coming out  )


----------



## YoungsSpecialLondon

I think the only thing the average New Zealander would have a problem with is a badly-executed tattoo. The standard of tattoing here is very high.

Nevertheless, visible tattoos are an issue for certain employers, typically law firms, accountancy firms and the like.


----------



## welshjohn369

YoungsSpecialLondon said:


> I think the only thing the average New Zealander would have a problem with is a badly-executed tattoo. The standard of tattoing here is very high.
> 
> Nevertheless, visible tattoos are an issue for certain employers, typically law firms, accountancy firms and the like.


No firm would be silly enough to turn down a Maori with cultural Ta Moko and I am aware of a number of Solicitors with varying Ta Moko. I have already informed this thread that I am aware of consultant doctors with visable tattoos.

On the other hand there are many Kiwi's both Maori and Eurpoean with the old style Navy & Army tattoos. In fact Maori Ta Moko before the electric tattooing device were very crude, in effect small trenches were made in the skin. Samoan tattoos were of a high standard then too.

You are very right though, NZ tattooing is of a magnificent standard and the tattooist I use who is Maori has degrees in art design.


----------



## YoungsSpecialLondon

I've no doubt that there are accountants and lawyers with visible tattoos. I doubt they would work for the flasher firms however, and from my own experience visible tattoos certainly aren't encouraged at such places.

As an aside, I had a tetanus jab last week. The nurse who adminstered it said that she often saw grown men covered in ink reduced to a cowering jelly at the sight of her needle. I thought tattooing was painful?


----------



## welshjohn369

Not encouraged at such places? Rather 'westernised' notion of things isn't it when Ta Moko is a huge and important aspect of maori life!! In fact it is tantamount to racism to even consider not giving employment to a Maori with Ta Moko and therefore any other race with significant markings. Not sure what 'Flasher' firms are to be honest, don't think I want to know either to be honest.


----------



## YoungsSpecialLondon

welshjohn369 said:


> Not encouraged at such places? Rather 'westernised' notion of things isn't it when Ta Moko is a huge and important aspect of maori life!! In fact it is tantamount to racism to even consider not giving employment to a Maori with Ta Moko and therefore any other race with significant markings. Not sure what 'Flasher' firms are to be honest, don't think I want to know either to be honest.


I'm sure you know perfectly well what I mean.

Despite living in a part of the country with a relatively high proportion of Maori I have not met a single solicitor or accountant (and I meet them often) with visible tattoos - ta moko or otherwise.

I haven't any comment to make on the morals of this, but in my experience it is simply not correct to say that tattoos don't put any employers off. They certainly do.


----------



## Song_Si

in the news a couple of weeks ago - NZ Members of Parliament



> Tats the way to do it - MPs hip to Beehive
> 29/07/2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maori Party MP Te Ururoa Flavell
> . . .
> 
> Tattoos aren't just fashion accessories, a number of MPs are proud of their cultural tattoos.
> 
> Maori Party MP Te Ururoa Flavell has a traditional Maori puhoro, a tattoo from his back to his thighs. The massive work done over six months features a repeating pattern representing a hammerhead shark, the meaning of "ururoa". On his back is his ancestry, or whakapapa, down one side his wife's and down the other side, the whakapapa of his five children.
> 
> Labour's Su'a William Sio has a traditional Samoan tattoo, or pe'a, across his lower torso and upper legs and National's Mike Sabin's has ta moko Maori designs across both shoulders, left chest and bicep.
> 
> "It's amazing what you can hide under a suit."
> 
> full article and more pics here


----------



## toadsurfer

I work in one of the bigger law firms and have yet to see a tattoo. I shall start staring at my colleagues more closely and check them for body markings. Failing that I will get my face tattooed and see if I get fired and will report back.


----------



## walshdon

Well I have got a job woohoo, but legs are far too pale to get out plus too cold at the moment so I guess I will ask my boss the questions on skirts when it gets warmer and a few applications of false tan have been applied.


----------

